# [OFF]migration Gentoo pour Arch, quelques réflexions en vrac

## rom

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé ma première Gentoo en 2003 et je n'ai eu de réinstall à faire que quand j'ai changé d'ordi mais :

- Les mises à jour interminables, les compiles foireuses, les dépendences cassées/casse-tête (le passage à libpng-1.4 est le dernier expemple que j'ai à l'esprit) ont fini par avoir raison de mon enthousiasme pour cette distrib.

- Mon ordi fondamentalement me sert à faire autre chose que de l'informatique pourtant je passe la plupart de mon temps derrière le clavier à faire de la maintenance et surtout lancer et relancer des compiles.

- Mes 'collègues' artistes ou graphistes auprès desquels j'ai longtemps prêché les vertues du libre me prennent tous pour un doux dingue quand il me voient le temps que ça me prend et préfèrent continuer d'utiliser leurs Macs avec des softs piratés.

- Les compiles en local avec les optimisations, si ça peut prendre un temps monstueux, ne changent rien ou pas grand chose à la vitesse d'execution des programmes  d'après ce que j'ai pu constater par moi même et lire ça et là sur le web. (USE permet peut-être de faire des binaires moins lourds mais par les temps qui courent, avec 4 gigas de ram on s'en fout quand même un peu).

- Archlinux est moins belle, moins aboutie, moins sophistiquée,  beaucoup plus bricolo que Gentoo -- gestion des services de démarrage pour le moins 'agricole', pas franchement de locale pour la fancisation des applis et de manière générale réglement des problèmes au cas par cas, beaucoup de non-dits dans la doc,... -- , elle a cependant le même principe de se mettre à jour au fur et à mesure de la parution des paquets, parution au moins aussi réactive que chez Gentoo et c'est un finalement un grand soulagement de voir les progs fonctionner jute après leur téléchargement ou tout au plus une ou deux bidouilles.

Voilà, après seulement trois jours de tests je m'apprête à écraser ma partition système Gentoo, non sans avoir récupéré pas mal de fichiers de config applis, X,  openbox, bash et autres. Arch étant beaup plus 'crade' je pense que je ne pourrais pas maintenir mon système aussi longtemps sans tout devoir réinstaller un jour ou l'autre... 

Je continuerai cependant à pratiquer la doc gentoo et les forums dont celui-ci (que je consulte surtout en lecture seule). La communauté des utilisateurs etant sûrement le principal avantage de Gentoo sur n'importe quelle autre distib.

----------

## truc

 *rom wrote:*   

> elle a cependant le même principe de se mettre à jour au fur et à mesure de la parution des paquets, parution au moins aussi réactive que chez Gentoo et c'est un finalement un grand soulagement de voir les progs fonctionner jute après leur téléchargement ou tout au plus une ou deux bidouilles.

 

Sans cracher sur telle ou telle autre distrib, j'tiens juste à préciser quelque chose:

À moins que tu sois en 'stable', c'est également le cas d'une debian(tu te cales en testing par exemple). Après, les choses simples à faire comme compiler son noyau, prennent une autre dimension si tu veux le faire dans la philosophie de cette distrib, mais sinon, elle semble également répondre à tes attentes.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Si le temps pris par la maintenance te semble trop important, regarde du côté de distribution tel que :

Debian 

Slackware

OpenSuse

Ubuntu (Kubuntu, .....)

Mandriva

.....

Le libre c'est justement cela, LE CHOIX. Et comme dans la vie réelle, c'est pas le choix qui est difficile, c'est l'assumer.

J'ai aussi abandonné Gentoo tout un temps, j'y suis revenu malgré le temps de compilation.

J'ai solutionné mon prob en faisant deux partitions système, une que je tente de garder à jour, l'autre que j'utilise pour travailler

comme cela pas de prob, je mets a jour la partition 'Travail' que quand je suis sur de mon coup et en plus quand j'en n'ai le temps !!!!

En plus, la partition 'Test' me permet d'essayer les use et autres amabilités de Gentoo.

----------

## rom

@truc : La Debian c'est pas marrant : apt gère super bien les pédendances inverses et les libs obsolètes c'est vrai mais c'est qd-même un outil super relou à utiliser et configurer dans la vie quotidienne quand tu veux optimiser ou alléger ton système, les scripts de démarrage sont assez ingérables eux aussi, de plus  la testing fonctionne très mal et n'est pas si réactive. Par dessus tout la communauté d'utilisateurs est franchement antipathique, autant le dire sans détour. Sinon compiler un noyau c'est toujours make_menuconfig make make modules_install ln -s et vim grub.conf non ?

@USTruck : J'ai installé pas mal de Ubuntu pour d'autres utilisateurs : tel quel ça marche super mais c'est presque impossible à personnaliser, d'ailleurs les mises à jours passent de façon entendue par la réinstall complète du système (comme ss debian stable et la plupart des autres distris). Les distris RPM c'est encore pire...

J'aime bien savoir à peu près ce qui tourne sur la machine, utiliser juste ce qu'il faut comme demons, optimiser le noyau et le temps de démarrage, utiliser le bash pour l'admin et même pour lancer les applis, j'utilise openbox tel quel avec xv pour les fonds d'ecrans sans autres sophistications pouètes-pouètes (sauf des fois conky).  J'aime bien aussi avoir la dernière version de inkscape, blender ou autre sans avoir à réinstaller tout mon système.

Bref ce n'est pas un problème de 'philosophie' que j'ai avec la Gentoo -- bien au contraire j'y ai longtemps vu la distri idéale -- mais bien un problème de contingences : la compilation du système tt entier me semble aujourd'hui une contrainte un peu absurde -- d'autant plus que l'enemble est de moins en moins bien maintenu -- plutôt qu'un exercice passionnant. Est-ce parce que je j'avance dans l'age ou parce que Gentoo n'est plus à la hauteur de ses ambitions ? Sans doute les deux... Le côté 'cow-boy/punk' de Archlinux ne me dérange pas tellement, par ex. j'ai réussi à installer le pluging flash 32 bit sur mon système x64 à partir du dépôt AUR et ça n'a pas prit tellement de temps malgré la lourdeur du bidouillage, l'étape actuelle est de configuer l'antialias logiciel pour les typos sur X-org-1.8 ce qui fontionne à peu près.

edit=orth

----------

## USTruck

Re Rom

Aujourd'hui la compilation du système entier n'est plus de mise. 

Si l'on part d'une nouvelle installation -> Stage 3

1) eselect profile : on sélectionne sont profil 

2) on place les  USE que l'on désire dans make.conf

3) mise-à-jours du système.

Enfin installation personnelle, effectivement l'installation peux être longue en fonction des applis que l'on désire.

Comme tu le fais remarquer, seul Gentoo permet de savoir ce qui est installé/utilisé et surtout configurer a la mimine.

Par contre, la ou je te rejoins, c'est le fait qu'aujourd'hui l'interdépendance entre les applis complexifie a l'extrême l'installation et maintenance,

ceci induit effectivement une masse a compiler/installer/configurer pour avoir en bout de course une petite appli que l'on utilise depuis longtemps.

Sans compter sur les changements rapide passage de xorg.conf à Hal/Dbus et maintenant dans unstable ils sont en Dbus seul !!!

En ce qui me concerne c'est HPLIP.

Sans compter les modifications du kernel qui augure un changement profond de l'utilisation de nos machines (nouveau, driver radeon, ....)

Pour ce qui concerne Adobe Flash, j'apprécie le fait qu'en compilation (64 bits) il ne soit pas installé (voir site adobe pour explications). 

Si tu désires utiliser le Flash sous Gentoo alors que tu es en 64 Bits, installe le build : firefox-bin 

Il est en 32 Bits et te permet donc l'install du flash d'Adobe

----------

## rom

La compliation n'est plus de mise sur un toute nouvelle install, mais après faut mettre à jour... 

Chez Arch on trouve un peu le même esprit d'une install minimale sur laquelle on va rajouter dhcpcd, X, alsa-lib etc... Pour les libs 32, c'est différent : Gentoo x64 utilise un double 'slot' lib32 et lib64, la version 32 bit de firefox va donc tout naturellement utiliser la version 32 de flash. Sur Arch pas de  lib 32 sur un système 64 (ou alors faut refaire un environnement et chrooter, pas tellement pratique), ce qui ne pose apparement pas trop de problèmes sauf justement pour la faille de sécurite de la compilation Adobe de flash en 64... Du coup il y a différents paquets à installer à partir de AUR (le dépot non officiel) pour retrouver un environemment 32 bit avant de faire marcher un 'wrapper' (comment on dit en français ? Un proxy ?) qui émule flash 32 à partir de firefox 64 ! C'est drôlement culotté mais ça marche... 

C'est ce que je comprends de l'esprit Archlinux : on commence au plus simple et si il faut bricoler ensuite en ben tant pis, on bricole. Ça ne doit pas être facile à tenir propre sur le long terme... 

Y'a-t-il des retours d'experience ?

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> de plus la testing fonctionne très mal et n'est pas si réactive

 

Est-ce que tu peux developper ? J'utilise une debian testing en desktop et pour moi, y a pas de soucis. On a des MAJ regulières mais qui ne cassent pas le système comme dans une unstable si one ne fait pas gaffe. Après avoir été sur testing plusieurs mois chez moi sans avoir de soucis, c'est ce que j'utilse au boulot. Quand à la ractivité, je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu veux parler.

 *Quote:*   

> Par dessus tout la communauté d'utilisateurs est franchement antipathique, autant le dire sans détour

 

J'ai là non plus pas les mêmes retours. Il existe un forum francophonne assez actif qui semble recuperrer pas mal de personnes ayant debuté par ubuntu (c'est mon ressenti)  et il y a une bonne ambiance. 

Par manque de temps, j'ai moi aussi decidé d'arrêter gentoo en desktop au boulot. Je voulais une distrib binaire. Sur un  an, j'ai tsté chez moi et au taf, fedora, debian stable/testing/unstable.

Fedora m'a fait un sale coup avec grun à la fois chez moi et au boulot. 

Unstable m'avait pourtant prevenu, mais j'ai forcé des MAJ, ça a parfois été tendu. De ce que j'ai lu, si on attend trop longtemps, les MAJ peuvent être dramatiques.

Stable en desktop, c'est une distrib de vieux. Là, c'est clair ça marche, mais qu'est ce qu'on se fait chier dessus..ça bouge pas ^^

testing est un bon compromis.

Quand à la personnalisation, j'en suis resté à personnaliser les wm de base (un gnome et un xfce) et ça me suffit.

----------

## Tony Clifton

et Sabayon ?

Perso, j'ai pas encore essayé mais on m'en a dit du bien.

----------

## rom

@nico_calais : J'ai confondu testing et unstable (honte à moi). C'est vrai que ça fait très longtemps que je me suis interessé à Debian, à l'époque il n'y avait pas encore Ubuntu. Je garde effectivement un assez mauvais souvenir des forums, le francophone en particulier (RTFM à tout va, la moindre confusion et on était catalogué 'mac-user' bref une casi-caricature genre h4k3rz de l' l3l33t de l'époque), tant mieux si les choses ont évoluées. Après j'aime pas trop comme c'est foutu Debian, je trouve ça très lourd (ce qui bien sûr n'engage que moi). Par réactif je veux dire que les paquets sont dispos très vites après la 'release' des sources du developpeur et, toujours d'après mes souvenirs, ce n'était vraiment pas le point fort chez Debian même en unstable (manquait souvant des libs et fallait les trouver à la main et les installer une par une depuis le site) mais ça aussi ça a sûrment dû évoluer.

@Tony : Sabayon connaissais pas c'est une sorte de Gentoo hybride avec des packages binaires on dirait... Peut-on utiliser les paquets compilés sur les dépôts sabayon avec portage ?

En fait j'ai trouvé plein de threads sur les différents forums qui débattent de Arch et Gentoo et on dirait que beaucoup de gens migrent de Gentoo pour Arch pour se soustraire au temps que compilation tandis que d'autres reviennent sur Gentoo comme Arch devient vite très bordelique. Pour le moment je vais rester sur Arch le temps de voir ce qui ce qui me fait perdre le moins de temps à l'usage.

J'ai aussi trouvé pas mal de threads sur ce forum  où il est expliqué sans détour à des débutants que la compile optimisée est avant tout une satisfaction personnelle, que l'impact sur les performance est théorique ou au mieux très négligeable. Quand j'ai commencé avec Gentoo j'étais très loin de penser que ça n'était que ça. Du coup et je me dis que je me suis peut-être réveillé un peu tard : quel temps j'ai pu passer à me battre avec des compiles foireuses pendant ces sept dernières années... Si je m'étais un peu mieux documenté sur la question...

----------

